# need loft designs please



## swimal528 (Oct 13, 2010)

My dad and i are looking into pigeons, and we want too look at some blueprints for pigeon lofts that will house about 10-20 birds. Suggestions please?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

this is a decent way to start

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

I've often wondered if the storage sheds you see at Home Depot and Lowes would be sufficient.

Sure, you'd need to modify them a bit, but I'd think the kits they sell would give you a nice headstart (pre-cut boards, fixtures, no overage, etc.). I've seen some sheds at local stores for just a few hundred bucks (and they come with instructions)


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Go with a storage shed and modify it.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

it depends on what breed you would like to start with. So always let us know what breed it is. The loft designs for different kind of breeds will be different.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Make sure you keep away from all metal sheds. The birds will be warmer than need to be due to the metal roof and sides. Your better off with wood ones. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

modified storage sheds work perfectly and the more room the better, I have one myself and if you look here at the POLIDORO lofts site they converted some too and they look awesome wish mine looked this good  
http://www.polidororacinglofts.com/BREEDING_LOFT_NEW_2009.html


----------

